# Venison tenderloin appetizers



## bigslick (Dec 31, 2009)

Normally the tenderloins get consumed immediately after harvesting, shared by everyone at hunting camp, but this year I got one the morning we were coming home so the tenderloins made it home.
A buddy served this up in camp and I decided to try it with the tenderloin.
Simple venison medallion, with a pepper ring stuffed with cream cheese, wrapped in bacon.
Cold start...

prep time

was going to try to add onion, but didn't work out, also would rather fresh jalapenos but jarred peppers had to do.

prep almost done,

grill is warming up

apply heat...

bacon was slightly charred because charcoal too close to grate, otherwise came out great!

Thanks for looking!
Happy New Years to you and yours!
Godspeed,
bigslick
btw had I smoked them I would have put them in the "through down" and pulled out the good camera instead of the phone! ;-)


----------



## cuclimber (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks really good.  Both of my tenderloins made it home unscathed as well, so I might just have to try that out.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW...Those look good..I wil have to try those soon!!!!!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice.  i will be trying this.  I got away with the backstrap out of four deer.  Cant wait.  Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks awesome I'll be trying it for sure  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  tho I may use the smoker


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 1, 2010)

They Look Good...


----------



## dougmeier (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried this yesterday taking it to a game feed with a bunch of hunters, a great hit.  I did just use hot pepperoncini's out of a jar which worked very well with the vinnegar seeming to add some extera tenderization of the meat.  I highly recommend this recipe.


----------



## woodbtu (Apr 22, 2012)

Very Nice.

I hope to take up hunting again next fall and am looking for venison recipes.

Thank You!


----------

